# Shelves for Life



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey freaks! I was getting some ideas for making a shelving unit for my blu-rays, when I came across this great idea!! I'm starting mine this weekend! Have fun with building it...and yes I know...ANOTHER project!!:googly:

http://bumbumbum.me/2009/04/06/shelves-for-life/


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That's pretty cool, but what do you do with all your stuff when Halloween comes around, cause you know the coffin would have to be used as a prop, lol.


----------



## marg2003 (May 16, 2016)

*!*

This is soon cool, I know its an old post but my first comment as I am new member to this group, but loving this Idea.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum marg2003! It was a fun concept but after building it, I didn't like it for the simple fact that nobody could appreciate what it was, just an oddly built bookshelf. Now some of my bookshelves are coffins, I love the look much better, fits with the oddities I have on the shelves and is just an all around better fit with my home decor year round!


----------

